# Hats



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hustad, you need to get some Nodak hats like this one made up...

http://www.timgrounds.com/images/2002hats/TGCAP.jpg

Black, with white sides so you look like a big old gander with your head sticking out of the blind. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll ask Old Hunter for the design...he's had his for yearsssss........


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Any chance of getting the goose suits too... :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

How's about some Nodak outdoor aviator sunglasses too?? Jonser would buy up all you had!! :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I think PJ would buy stock in them if he could. :eyeroll:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Those hats are sweet, but lets get some with Snow Geese on them. I have yet to see a hat that has a good looking snow goose on it. If you need help Chris let me know.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The logo could be NoDakoutdoors" We live the dream ever time we hit the field"


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Some camo-clad aviators would be *****in'! 8)

PJ wants one with a jackrabbit on it. :eyeroll:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Dont forget the wet boxer shorts!! :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

"we get the rabbits so close you'll wet your pants"


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Chris We know who designed that hat


----------



## fretch (Sep 13, 2002)

I heard Jonser was talking about getting some nodakoutdoors ****** tighties.... :beer:


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

I would buy a snow goose hat if you make them....never seen a decent one


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Id like a shadow grass one for sure! I normally only wear a hat while hunting or at work. I also agree that a snow goose hat would be nice as well!


----------

